# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Hrabro prema sreći

## Svjetlanaaa

Pozdrav.Nakon deset godina braka i nemogućnosti da imamo djecu odlučili smo se za posvajanje djece. Mjesec dana nakon vjenčanja muž se naglo razbolio i otkrio da ima naslijeđenu bolest srca i da nakon operacije neće moći imati djece jer su šanse nikakve.Oboje jako volimo djecu i jako smo patili zbog toga. Sad kad se osjeća već duže vrijeme dobro i kad su se financije popravile odlučili smo se za posvajanje djece.2.7.poslala sam zamolbu Centru za obradu da bi ubrzo stigao odgovor da 2.9 imamo zakazano u Centru.Zbog muževe operacije srca prvo su rekli da mogu samo ja biti posvojitelj a nakon razgovora s njim u centru rekli su da će odmah i njega testirati jer je fizički i psihički dobro

----------


## Peterlin

Sretno! Nadam se da ćete uspjeti ostvariti roditeljstvo.

----------


## čokolada

Sretno!

----------


## Jelena

Sretno!

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Hvala

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

U centru su nam rekli da imamo velike šanse zato što bih uzeli i romsko dijete i dijete  s poteškoćama u razvoju. Sad još preostaje čekati da dođu kući o da mišljenje  bude gotovo. Već sam pisala nekim centrima i iznenađena jer su me u roku od dva tjedna iz par centara zvali da će nas imati u vidu i da se javimo opet kad mišljenje bude gotovo.

----------


## Lili75

Svjetlanaa super i sretnoo dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Danas nam iznenada došli iz Centra u posjet .Rekli su nazvati prvo pošto ja radim u dvije smjene pa da vide kad smo doma a pošto su bili u blizini odlučili su pogledati.Hvala Bogu socijalna radnica je jako prijatna a i pravnik tako da sam brzo tremu sredila Sad trebamo čekati još jedan par za edukaciju i onda mišljenje .U mojoj županiji smo trenutno jedini u procesu a misle da bi se ubrzo još jedan par trebao prijaviti. Žalosno je što se u našoj županiji parovi rijetko prijavljuju za posvojitelje

----------


## jelena.O

Što bi možda značilo da bi i prije mogli doći na red?

A na ovo : mi smo u prolazu :Evil or Very Mad: ,mogli su tak i poljubiti vrata
Ali držite se da čim prije rješe sve kaj treba

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Što bi možda značilo da bi i prije mogli doći na red?
> 
> A na ovo : mi smo u prolazu,mogli su tak i poljubiti vrata
> Ali držite se da čim prije rješe sve kaj treba


Zbunjujuće

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Prije 10 dana kad smo zvali rekli su da su zaboravili na nas Danas iznenada dođoše.Sreća pa imamo strpljenje i jaku volju i želju ☺️

----------


## Peterlin

Samo naprijed! Držim fige da sve bude onako kako želite.

----------


## Jelena

Svjetlanaaa, možda je i bolje da su iznebuha naletili. Inače bi vjerojatno danima razmišljala i pripremala stan, a oni samo dođu vidjeti živimo li normalno  :Smile:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Hvala vam Peterlin :Wink:  Jelena to su na kraju I rekli. Bitno im je da su kuću čistu zatekli  :Smile:  A moramo za deset dana predati rodne listove I ostale papire . Problem pravi sad moj poslodavac. Kad sam rekla da mi treba potvrda o zaposlenju za centar zbog posvajanja rekli su da pričekam dok odluče hoću li ostati na poslu Za  njih je to kao da sam rekla da sam trudna

----------


## jelena.O

Zašto pa i muž može ostati doma?

----------


## Jelena

Bože! :Shock: 
Možda mu možeš reći da se ne mora bojati, da je vjerojatnost mala da posvojiš, a da si tražila veće dijete i da će ionako vjerojatno moći ići u vrtić. Kad dobijete dijete, ako odlučiš spontno ostati doma s djetetom na posvojtieljskom i roditeljskom, možeš se dogovoriti s poslodavcem koje su opcije moguće.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Muž bih isprva i bio s djecom doma ako bih uspjeli posvojiti.A pošto smo još u procesu sigurno će to potrajati duže vrijeme pa sam danas morala svima objašnjavati da ne brinu jer proces traje puno duže nego što neki misle. Žalosno ali i istinito

----------


## Dulcinea

Sretno :Heart:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Uspjeli smo za 17 preurediti što su nam rekli iz Centra kad su bili .Kupaonu smo nanovo uredili, dnevni boravak smo preuredili iako je bio uređen,sad sobu koja je namijenjena za djecu sređujemo. 3.11idemo na edukacije Kada završimo s edukacijama onda će mišljenje poslati. Strpljivo čekamo jer nakon deset godina iščekivanja vjerujemo da ćemo uspjeti da naše živote obasja sreća i proširi obitelj

----------


## Jelena

Strpljivo, strpljivo  :Smile: 
Ja sam nakupovala unaprijed igračaka za različite uzraste. I paket nekih pelena, za svaki slučaj. Sad mi je smiješno. Nema puno smisla unaprijed. Mi smo uredili djetetu sobu, ali zapravo ne znaš ni treba li ti radni stol ili kinderbet, pa smo samo izbacili police s knjigama i ubacili obične bijele Ikeine neutralne ormare, šarene vješalice i stepenicu za WC  :Smile: . Moja preporuka je bijeli namještaj, pa zidovima, tepihom, i sl detaljima možeš dati boju sobi u ovisnosti o tome kakve dijete dobijete.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Kod nas u sobi je bila kutna garnitura i dva velika ormara .Sad ćemo kupiti krevet na izvlačenje i izbaciti kutnu da bi sličilo na dječju sobu

----------


## Jelena

Ne bih ti htjela temu uvući u namještaj, ne znam ni na kakav si mislila ležaj koji se izvlači. Sestra i ja samo uvijek imale nekakav namještaj za "dnevnu sobu". Ako ti je to nekakav "kaučasti krevet" koji se mora svaki dan slagati i spremati, to mi nikako kao djetetu nije pasalo. Zavidjela sam prijateljima s normalnim krevetima. 

Ne znam jeste li naveli da hoćete i dvoje djece. Mi recimo jesmo. Pa tim više ne znaš kakve im ležajeve trebaš nabaviti. Mogu biti braća od 2 i 6 godina, npr. Hoću reći, ako već nešto imaš, dobro, ali mislim da ti nije pametno investirati u nešto, a ne znaš što ti treba.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Hvala vam puno na savjetu Jelena ❤️Naveli smo da želimo muško dijete do 5 godina .A spremni smo prihvatiti i više ako su braća ili brat i sestra.Nacionalnost   nam nije bitna a prihvatili bih i romsku djecu i djecu s intelektualnim teškoćama.

----------


## Peterlin

Sretno!

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Hvala vam Peterlin ☺️ Nadam se da će i rješenje brzo biti gotovo jer 200% dajem od sebe u postupku. Vjerujem u pozitivan ishod jer kad sam imala snage deset godina čekati i sad kad sam napokon smogla snage sve pokrenuti nadam se najboljem

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Jučer smo imali prvi dan male škole .Rekli su nam da smo prošli ali da moramo čekati da i edukacije završe pa ćemo dobiti rješenje kompletno.1.12 nam je zadnji dan male škole . Ne znam zašto ali sam imala ne normalnu tremu . Kad su počeli pričati o već posvojenoj djeci i predivnim iskustvima jedva sam se sudržala od suza

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Od danas smo napokon u registru

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Edukacije su se malo odužile jer sam bila bolesna dva tjedna pa smo čekali da ozdravim. Sutra šaljem molbe Centrima

----------


## Lili75

Sretnooooo!!

----------


## kli_kli

Srecno Svjetlanaaa, da bude cim pre!

----------


## Jelena

Sretno!!!
Znači, još se šalju molbe.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Hvala puno ☺ 
Jelena, iz centra su nam rekli da šaljemo molbe. Preporučuju na centrima na moru najviše šaljemo ali odlučila sam poskati na sve centre .

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Dvadeset dana nakon ulaska u registar dobivamo danas poziv da smo izabrani za potencijalne posvojitelje. Sada čekamo da se propusnice ukinu da se idemo vidjeti s djecom

----------


## jelena.O

Bravo!
Sretno dalje,mada možda je ovo olakotnija situacija, pitajte možda možete dobiti propusnice

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Pitati ćemo, a sretni smo jer smo brzo 
 počeli dobivati odgovore

----------


## Peterlin

> Dvadeset dana nakon ulaska u registar dobivamo danas poziv da smo izabrani za potencijalne posvojitelje. Sada čekamo da se propusnice ukinu da se idemo vidjeti s djecom


Ako dobijete poziv od nekog centra dok još trebaju propusnice, nemojte propustiti priliku. Taj poziv se pošalje županijskom stožeru kao dokument na temelju kojeg dobiješ propusnicu s qr kodom.

----------


## jelena.O

Kolko ja kužim oni već imaju "rezerviranu" djecu,tražite propusnicu i sretno vam bilo

----------


## čokolada

Sretno!

----------


## Lili75

Svjetlanaaa sretnoooo !!!!

i kao sto cure kazu ne cekajte ukidanje propusnica, jurite svojoj djeci, neka i u Centru vide vasu jaku zelju za sto skorijim upoznavanjem.

----------


## VeraM

Jeste otišli, jesu stvarno ukinuli ze nestretne propusnice? De neku dobru vijest u svemu ovome.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Ukinute su propusnice a zbog blagdana 5.1.idemo jer tada svi dolaze s godišnjeg .

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Evo upravo smo došli doma iz centra.Moramo čekati da nam jave jesmo li odabrani.Dok smo čekali u centru za razgovor, zvali su nas iz još dva centra da dođemo na razgovor.

----------


## Peterlin

Samo naprijed! To su dobre vijesti.
Sretno!

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Hvala

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

U centru su iznenađeni jer smo od 8.12 u registru a već imamo tri poziva za razgovor. Prošli mjesec sam neprestano zvala,slala pisma i e-mailove tako da su nas već zapamtili

----------


## Lili75

Supeeer Svjetlanaaa,sretnoooo!!!

----------


## jelena.O

I kad idete?

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> I kad idete?


U petak smo se dogovorili da ih zovemo da se dogovorimo za datum jer su i ovaj centar gdje smo išli danas i taj gdje trebamo ići udaljeni dosta od nas.Danas kad smo išli 28.12:je dogovoren datum, a samo je socijalna radnica imala vremena razgovorati s nama

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Nakon 23 dana čekanja napokon nam je danas javljeno da smo odabrani za posvojitelje .U utorak idemo vidjeti djecu ❤️

----------


## Vrijeska

Čestitam!
Je l to množini - djecu?

----------


## emily

> Nakon 23 dana čekanja napokon nam je danas javljeno da smo odabrani za posvojitelje .U utorak idemo vidjeti djecu ❤️


Čestitam, predivno  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

> Nakon 23 dana čekanja napokon nam je danas javljeno da smo odabrani za posvojitelje .U utorak idemo vidjeti djecu ❤️


Čestitam! Sretno!

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Čestitam!
> Je l to množini - djecu?


Hvala.Da, brat i sestra

----------


## Vrijeska

Jako mi je drago!
Veselim se vašim zajedničkim danima

----------


## Lili75

Cestitaaaam  :Very Happy:   i javi nam se povratno!!!

----------


## Jelena

> Hvala.Da, brat i sestra


Čestitaaaam!
Nisam dugo bila na forumu. Odmah me dočeka vesela vijest!

----------


## bodo

Ajme, predivno. Ovo je baš, baš brzo ❤️

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Hvala puno svima ☺️ Jučer smo išli na susret s djecom i bilo je predivno. Djeca su preslatka. Na prvu su nad prihvatili, pogotovo mala koja me ostavila bez teksta s pitanjem hoću li ja biti njena mama

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Sljedeći tjedan idemo pravniku da predamo zahtjev za posvojenje djece i idemo kod udomitelja da ih vidimo ☺️

----------


## jelena.O

Baš lijepo i svjetlo
Sretno i dalje :grouphug:

----------


## Lili75

Svjetlanaaa, predivnooo  :Heart:  sretno dalje!!!

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Sutra treći put Idemo djecu da vidimo.S malom se čujemo svaki dan i već nas zove mama i tata

----------


## jelena.O

Lijepo
Hrabro dalje

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Hvala.S malim je već teža situacija.Udomitelj mu je grozan pa smo morali u centru reagirati i obećali su riješiti pa ćemo vidjeti

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Papiri su svi u ponedjeljak na sudu,sve smo predali samo čekamo sud sada.Malome još NITKO nije rekao za posvojenje,čak mu je udomitelj pred nama rekao jedva čekam da te se riješim što me šokiralo

----------


## jelena.O

Samo je muški udomitelj?

----------


## sirius

> Papiri su svi u ponedjeljak na sudu,sve smo predali samo čekamo sud sada.Malome još NITKO nije rekao za posvojenje,čak mu je udomitelj pred nama rekao jedva čekam da te se riješim što me šokiralo


Djeca su razdvojena ...( ne moras odgovarati da ne pises detalje dok ne postanete sluzbeni roditelji). 
Nadam se da ce sve brzo biti sredeno. I onda puni strpljenja i hrabrosti zelim kad djeca dodu kuci.

----------


## Lili75

> Papiri su svi u ponedjeljak na sudu,sve smo predali samo čekamo sud sada.Malome još NITKO nije rekao za posvojenje,čak mu je udomitelj pred nama rekao jedva čekam da te se riješim što me šokiralo


Strašno....takve treba prijavit i da vise nikad ne dobije mogucnost udomit ijedno dijete jer ih udomljava ocito samo zbog naknade.
Fuuuj sram ga moze biti....odvratno...

Djecica ce bit presretna kad se ponovno spoje i kad dobiju svoje mamu i tatu.

----------


## Jelena

Svjetlanaaa, morat ćete puno raditi na izgradnji samopouzdanja.  :Heart: 
Nadam se da će požuriti s rješenjem. Tu je svaki sat previše.

----------


## Jodoni

Pozdrav, da li me netko može uputiti vezano za MEĐUNARODNO posvojenje? Iskustva, postupak, sigurnost procesa? Interesira nas  Haiti, Afrika, Tajland ili Filipini...

P. S. Čestitke na posvojenju ❤️

----------


## čokolada

Na stranici adopta.hr u datoteci (adoptateka) ima PDF "Želimo posvojiti dijete iz druge države".

----------


## Jodoni

> Na stranici adopta.hr u datoteci (adoptateka) ima PDF "Želimo posvojiti dijete iz druge države".



Hvala na informaciji!  :Smile:  pronašla sam. 

Da li ima netko u zadnje vrijeme da je uspio realizirati međunarodno posvojenje, htjela bih čuti uspješno iskustvo  :Smile: ) (čitala sam o afričkim posvajanjima i cijelom situacijom 2012 godine kada je gospođa nakraju završila na sudu zbog "kupovine" djeteta, stoga bih zaista htjela "čuti" realno i legalno svjedočanstvo). 
To je ovdje velika "tajna" a vidim da je moguće  :Smile:  , međutim zaista mi nije jasno zašto je to nekakav bauk podjeliti. Postoji još ljudi koji žele to ostvariti i biti sigurni u cijeli postupak.

----------


## čokolada

Ne poznajem nikoga tko je ostvario takvo posvojenje, a što se tiče "kupovine", ne trebaju navodnici jer taj postupak najčešće zaista jest kupovina, od toga se ne može pobjeći. Netko na tome dobro zarađuje.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Svjetlanaaa, morat ćete puno raditi na izgradnji samopouzdanja. 
> Nadam se da će požuriti s rješenjem. Tu je svaki sat previše.


Djeca su od subote kod nas

----------


## jelena.O

Za stalno?
Divno

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

S malim je u subotu i nedjelju bilo za poluditi,a danas je već druga priča. Više i ne spominje svog udomitelja niti ikoga od njih. Sad je sve do centra i ministarstva jer djeca neće da idu od nas ponovo udomiteljima

----------


## Lili75

Puno srece vam zelim na vasem putu u novi zivot s 2 djecice.  :Heart:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Puno srece vam zelim na vasem putu u novi zivot s 2 djecice.


Hvala puno ❤️

----------


## Vrijeska

Sretna sam kad čujem lijepe vijesti!

Uživajte!

Sigurno će biti i dobrih i loših dana, ali imaju ih sve obitelji.

----------


## Jelena

Jako sam sretna zbog vas.

----------


## Jelena

> Hvala na informaciji!  pronašla sam. 
> 
> Da li ima netko u zadnje vrijeme da je uspio realizirati međunarodno posvojenje, htjela bih čuti uspješno iskustvo ) (čitala sam o afričkim posvajanjima i cijelom situacijom 2012 godine kada je gospođa nakraju završila na sudu zbog "kupovine" djeteta, stoga bih zaista htjela "čuti" realno i legalno svjedočanstvo). 
> To je ovdje velika "tajna" a vidim da je moguće  , međutim zaista mi nije jasno zašto je to nekakav bauk podjeliti. Postoji još ljudi koji žele to ostvariti i biti sigurni u cijeli postupak.


Ne bi te to trebalo baš čuditi da ljudi ne dijele takve priče. Treba djecu zaštiti. "Bijela" djeca se relativno često posvajaju, kod djece s drugih kontinenata je dosta teško zadržati anonimnost. Ja sam upoznala na moru obitelj s djetetom posvojenim iz Afrike. Oni su tamo živjeli u to doba pa su posvojili ostavljeno dijete. Ali u principu je nažalost nerijetko priča sa zaradom u pozadini. Možete se učlaniti u udrugu. Možda dobijete informaciju kakvu trebate.

Osobno nemam anonimnost na forumu, stoga nisam za svoje dijete uopće pisala kad je bilo posvajanje u tijeku.

----------


## Brzica

Sretno Vam bilo!

----------


## špelkica

> S malim je u subotu i nedjelju bilo za poluditi,a danas je već druga priča. Više i ne spominje svog udomitelja niti ikoga od njih. Sad je sve do centra i ministarstva jer djeca neće da idu od nas ponovo udomiteljima


Zašto bi morali ići ponovno udomiteljima? Kad je sin došao k nama prvi put prespavati ostao je (nismo ga više vraćali, nitko nije inzistirao na vraćanju). Za malu su jedva čekali da je uzmemo i ne vraćamo (Centar jer su htjeli udomiteljima dati novo dijete koje je čekalo). Osim ako morate riješiti situaciju na poslu (prvi put nisam morala jer sam bila nezaposlena, drugi put mi je svekrva malo uskočila s čuvanjem dok nisam dobila posvojiteljski). 
Sretno!!! Koliko su djeca stara?

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Socijalna radnica je mišljenja da su se nakon vikenda trebala djeca vratiti udomiteljima dok svi papiri ne budu gotovi, ali djeca od nas neće a s malim smo baš zadovoljni. Totalna suprotnost od onog što smo čuli o njemu.

----------


## Lili75

Svjetlanaa onda su znaci ostali kod vas? Supeeer!

Stvarno ima i cudnih socijalnih radnika,al dobro.

----------


## Peterlin

Pa napisala je da je u pitanju papirologija. Tu sigurno postoje regule i bitno je znati čija odgovornost su djeca u prijelaznom razdoblju. Ne znam ništa o tome, ali sigurno tu postoji pravni okvir kojeg se moraju pridržavati. Nadam se da će se sve brzo riješiti.

----------


## špelkica

> Pa napisala je da je u pitanju papirologija. Tu sigurno postoje regule i bitno je znati čija odgovornost su djeca u prijelaznom razdoblju. Ne znam ništa o tome, ali sigurno tu postoji pravni okvir kojeg se moraju pridržavati. Nadam se da će se sve brzo riješiti.


Mi smo tj soc radnica napisali "papir" da je dijete kod nas u tom prijelaznom razdoblju da sve bude "po zakonu". Prema tome, ne moraju se djeca vraćati. Starije dijete je kod nas bilo skoro 2.mj do riješenih papira. Čak smo s njim išli i na neki pregled u bolnicu i nije bilo problema.

----------


## čokolada

Nama su isto dali dijete doma prije nego su papiri bili provedeni.

----------


## Dulcinea

Svjetlanaaa čestitam!!! 
Neka vam je sa srećom da papiri budu što prije riješeni i da se što lakše priviknete jedni na druge. 
I mi smo zajedno doma čekali rješenje o posvajanju. Centar napiše suglasnost i nema problema što su djeca sa vama.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Svjetlanaaa čestitam!!! 
> Neka vam je sa srećom da papiri budu što prije riješeni i da se što lakše priviknete jedni na druge. 
> I mi smo zajedno doma čekali rješenje o posvajanju. Centar napiše suglasnost i nema problema što su djeca sa vama.


Hvala puno ☺️ Mi zasad nemamo nikakav papir da su djeca kod nas, čekamo od centra bilo kakvu suglasnost

----------


## Malimishoo

> Hvala puno ☺️ Mi zasad nemamo nikakav papir da su djeca kod nas, čekamo od centra bilo kakvu suglasnost


Jeste vi išli sami u postupak posvajanja na kraju? I uspjeli ste posvojiti? Koliko su stara djeca?
Razmisljamo i mi da samo jedno ide u postupak - možete malo napisati kako je to bilo?
Tražila sam kako vam poslati privatnu poruku, ali nisam našla.. pa može i u Inbox ...
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Pozdrav.Evo da se javim nakon nekog vremena.Djeca su od prvog vikenda ostala s nama i sad će dva mjeseca već kako su kod nas.Još čekamo ministarstvo pravosuđa da pošalju tražene dokumente kako bi mogli napokon dobiti rješenje.Djeci posve čujemo svo slobodno vrijeme i učimo ih svemu. Moja curica koja je mlađa od brata zna puno više od njega jer joj je udomiteljica puno vremena posvećivala,dok s dječakom nitko nije radio i tu nam je sad frka.Sad će mu 6.godina i trebao bi ove godine u predškolsko a ne zna bi boje dobro ni ti slovo. Kupili smo mu sad komplet knjiga za predškolsko i svako drugi dan po malo vježbamo kako bih barem nešto naučio.Kad  dobijemo rješenje moramo i logopedu otići i zubaru.Jučer su nam bili iz socijalnog u posjeti i da vide da li još djeca trebaju ostati kod nas ili da ih vratimo udomiteljima i iznenadili se da se kod dječaka vidi pozitivan pomak s obzirom koliko nas se bojao na početku i na susretima.

----------


## sirius

Super.
Ali uzmi u obzir da mozda djecak ima i neke poteskoce u razvoju, a ne samo da je bio zanemaren .
To ce te vidjeti s vremenom sad kad budete vise radili s njim.

----------


## Lili75

Hvala ti sto nam se javljas  :Heart: 

Sretnoo daljeee!

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Super.
> Ali uzmi u obzir da mozda djecak ima i neke poteskoce u razvoju, a ne samo da je bio zanemaren .
> To ce te vidjeti s vremenom sad kad budete vise radili s njim.


Socijalna radnica koja je bila zadužena za njega mi je rekla da shvatim da njemu treba ljubav, razumijevanje i strpljenje.S 5 godina je izdvojen iz bio.obitelji i to po hitnom postupku i vidi se da ima mnogo trauma. On jako dobro pamti sve što ga učimo ali naše je mišljenje i s tim se psihologinja slaže da je zasada najbolje polako i kroz igru ga učiti svemu.On se nas dugo vremena bojao.Iako smo svaki tjedan išli u posjetu im on nije dao da mu se priđe kamoli zagrli,sad bi po cijele dane da ga ljubimo . Seka i on su od rođenja živjeli odvojeno i sad mu treba vremena da shvati zašto mora skupa živjeti sa sestrom,a čim čuju riječ posvojenje reakcija je užasna.

----------


## sirius

> Socijalna radnica koja je bila zadužena za njega mi je rekla da shvatim da njemu treba ljubav, razumijevanje i strpljenje.S 5 godina je izdvojen iz bio.obitelji i to po hitnom postupku i vidi se da ima mnogo trauma. On jako dobro pamti sve što ga učimo ali naše je mišljenje i s tim se psihologinja slaže da je zasada najbolje polako i kroz igru ga učiti svemu.On se nas dugo vremena bojao.Iako smo svaki tjedan išli u posjetu im on nije dao da mu se priđe kamoli zagrli,sad bi po cijele dane da ga ljubimo . Seka i on su od rođenja živjeli odvojeno i sad mu treba vremena da shvati zašto mora skupa živjeti sa sestrom,a čim čuju riječ posvojenje reakcija je užasna.


Jasno i razumljivo, sigurno ce napredovati u poticajnoj i toploj okolini.
Ali to isto ne iskljucuje da ima neku poteskocu u ucenju. 
Vrijeme ce pokazati , nije to nista strasno .

----------


## Jelena

> Jasno i razumljivo, sigurno ce napredovati u poticajnoj i toploj okolini.
> Ali to isto ne iskljucuje da ima neku poteskocu u ucenju. 
> Vrijeme ce pokazati , nije to nista strasno .


X
Jako mi je drago da su djeca konacno dosla u dobre ruke.

----------


## Lili75

Ja se topim kad čitam ovakve priče  :Heart:  koliko je malo vremena trebalo malom zlatu puno nesigurnosti i nepovjerenja da od bojažljivog  prestrašenog djeteta postane dječak koji se voli grliti i maziti. Predivno!!!

Na odličnom ste putu, samo polako i strpljivo sa svime!

----------


## Peterlin

> Pozdrav.Evo da se javim nakon nekog vremena.Djeca su od prvog vikenda ostala s nama i sad će dva mjeseca već kako su kod nas.Još čekamo ministarstvo pravosuđa da pošalju tražene dokumente kako bi mogli napokon dobiti rješenje.Djeci posve čujemo svo slobodno vrijeme i učimo ih svemu. Moja curica koja je mlađa od brata zna puno više od njega jer joj je udomiteljica puno vremena posvećivala,dok s dječakom nitko nije radio i tu nam je sad frka.Sad će mu 6.godina i trebao bi ove godine u predškolsko a ne zna bi boje dobro ni ti slovo. Kupili smo mu sad komplet knjiga za predškolsko i svako drugi dan po malo vježbamo kako bih barem nešto naučio.Kad  dobijemo rješenje moramo i logopedu otići i zubaru.Jučer su nam bili iz socijalnog u posjeti i da vide da li još djeca trebaju ostati kod nas ili da ih vratimo udomiteljima i *iznenadili se da se kod dječaka vidi pozitivan pomak* s obzirom koliko nas se bojao na početku i na susretima.


Pozitivan pomak u samo dva mjeseca je velika stvar! Samo naprijed... Nadam se da ćete brzo dobiti rješenje. 

Vjerojatno će trebati dosta vremena da se dijete opusti, da shvati i prihvati kako je sada u sigurnoj sredini koja ga neće odbaciti. 

Slažem se sa sirius - dijete će sigurno napredovati u poticajnoj sredini. Ako se ustanove poteškoće ili ako dobije odgodu polaska u školu, to nije ništa strašno. Mnogi roditelji se sretnu s tim, bez obzira jesu li njihova djeca posvojena ili nisu. Vaš dječak za početak treba ohrabrenje i prihvaćanje, a osim toga učenje i vježbe. Puno toga može se postići kroz igru, tako da dijete ne osjeti pritisak, nego dobije volju i motivaciju za učenje. Logoped će vas savjetovati kako treba postupiti. 

Vjerojatno ste već otkrili što dječak voli i što mu se sviđa, pa na tome možete graditi dalje. Na primjer, ako voli automobile - iskoristite to da ga pomalo učite razlikovanju boja, pa čak i slova (najprije znakovi, a nakon toga polako i slovne oznake, bez prisile...). Lego kocke isto mogu poslužiti za učenje boja, kao i puzzle. Ako će dulje vrijeme imati teškoće s razlikovanjem boja, možda se radi o poremećaju vida (daltonizam). 

Da ne odem previše u detalje, čini mi se da ste dobro krenuli i želim vam svu sreću i uspjeh.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> X
> Jako mi je drago da su djeca konacno dosla u dobre ruke.


Hvala vam puno

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Pozitivan pomak u samo dva mjeseca je velika stvar! Samo naprijed... Nadam se da ćete brzo dobiti rješenje. 
> 
> Vjerojatno će trebati dosta vremena da se dijete opusti, da shvati i prihvati kako je sada u sigurnoj sredini koja ga neće odbaciti. 
> 
> Slažem se sa sirius - dijete će sigurno napredovati u poticajnoj sredini. Ako se ustanove poteškoće ili ako dobije odgodu polaska u školu, to nije ništa strašno. Mnogi roditelji se sretnu s tim, bez obzira jesu li njihova djeca posvojena ili nisu. Vaš dječak za početak treba ohrabrenje i prihvaćanje, a osim toga učenje i vježbe. Puno toga može se postići kroz igru, tako da dijete ne osjeti pritisak, nego dobije volju i motivaciju za učenje. Logoped će vas savjetovati kako treba postupiti. 
> 
> Vjerojatno ste već otkrili što dječak voli i što mu se sviđa, pa na tome možete graditi dalje. Na primjer, ako voli automobile - iskoristite to da ga pomalo učite razlikovanju boja, pa čak i slova (najprije znakovi, a nakon toga polako i slovne oznake, bez prisile...). Lego kocke isto mogu poslužiti za učenje boja, kao i puzzle. Ako će dulje vrijeme imati teškoće s razlikovanjem boja, možda se radi o poremećaju vida (daltonizam). 
> 
> Da ne odem previše u detalje, čini mi se da ste dobro krenuli i želim vam svu sreću i uspjeh.


Hvala vam puno na savjetima . Nadamo se da će i rješenje brzo doći kako bih mogli što prije logopedu ga odvesti i zubaru jer dijete do sad nikad nije zube prao tako da su mu dosta truli zubi.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Jučer dobivamo poziv iz našeg centra da su zadovoljni mišljenjem psihologinje i socijalne radnice koje su nam bile u posjeti 15.4.Nakon razgovora sa djecom vidjeli su da su se djeca dobro prilagodila na nas i da je dječak napredovao dosta.Moramo još dopremiti sobu za curicu,a kroz godinu dvije planiramo još jednu curicu posvojiti.

----------


## jelena.O

Lijepe vijesti
Cura ima veze s dečkima?

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Lijepe vijesti
> Cura ima veze s dečkima?


Sad imamo curicu i dečka,a jučer su nam rekli da ostajemo i dalje u registru i da možemo ako želimo poslije nekog vremena još djece posvojiti.

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Pozdrav.Evo da se javim nakon šest mjeseci kako su djeca kod nas . Svaki dan je borba s njima jer im je teško prihvatiti da moraju brinuti o higijeni osnovnoj i o ponašanju .Bili smo tjedan dana na moru i dva tjedna putovali svugdje.Dečko nas je super prihvatio i trudi se svaki dan,ali curici smo morali zvati psihologinju jer je počela napade panike poslije pola noći dobivati i to je za poluditi bilo jer je duže vrijeme trajalo.Psihologinja je mišljenja da moramo je pustiti još jedno vrijeme da bude po njenom .Ne želi spavati u svojoj sobi, samo samnom tako da me čvrsto drži za ruku.Slano skroz slabo jede.

----------


## Lili75

A jooj micka mala  :Heart: 
Koliko je stara?
Pa neka spava s tobom, ocito joj to treba.

Svjetlanaa drzte se i sretnooo!!!

----------


## sirius

> Pozdrav.Evo da se javim nakon šest mjeseci kako su djeca kod nas . Svaki dan je borba s njima jer im je teško prihvatiti da moraju brinuti o higijeni osnovnoj i o ponašanju .Bili smo tjedan dana na moru i dva tjedna putovali svugdje.Dečko nas je super prihvatio i trudi se svaki dan,ali curici smo morali zvati psihologinju jer je počela napade panike poslije pola noći dobivati i to je za poluditi bilo jer je duže vrijeme trajalo.Psihologinja je mišljenja da moramo je pustiti još jedno vrijeme da bude po njenom .Ne želi spavati u svojoj sobi, samo samnom tako da me čvrsto drži za ruku.Slano skroz slabo jede.


Moja bioloska djeca su spavala samnom 6 i skoro 12 godina. Tako da je meni to skroz normalno i nema veze s odgojem.

----------


## Vrijeska

pa da, tako i kod mene
i sad svaku večer s 11-godišnjim djeteteom moram leći u krevet, malo počeškati po leđima i onda mogu prijeći u svoj

a najdraže mu se uvaliti u moj krevet i spavati između roditelja

----------


## čokolada

To da želi spavati s vama i da traži blizinu zapravo je super znak prihvaćanja i vezivanja. Ona je još tako mala (koliko sam shvatila  oko 4 g.?) nemojte preskočiti tu priliku da "obavi" sve ono što joj je bilo uskraćeno. 
Djeca su jako različita, evo moja mlađa nam je konačno s 13 i nešto godina prestala dolaziti noću u krevet.

----------


## Lili75

> To da želi spavati s vama i da traži blizinu zapravo je super znak prihvaćanja i vezivanja. Ona je još tako mala (koliko sam shvatila  oko 4 g.?) nemojte preskočiti tu priliku da "obavi" sve ono što joj je bilo uskraćeno. 
> Djeca su jako različita, evo moja mlađa nam je konačno s 13 i nešto godina prestala dolaziti noću u krevet.


 :Heart: 
Coksa, to si tako lijepo napisala, bas si me.dirnula.

Nemojte preskocit tu priliku...divnoo!!!

----------


## emily

> Pozdrav.Evo da se javim nakon šest mjeseci kako su djeca kod nas . Svaki dan je borba s njima jer im je teško prihvatiti da moraju brinuti o higijeni osnovnoj i o ponašanju .Bili smo tjedan dana na moru i dva tjedna putovali svugdje.Dečko nas je super prihvatio i trudi se svaki dan,ali curici smo morali zvati psihologinju jer je počela napade panike poslije pola noći dobivati i to je za poluditi bilo jer je duže vrijeme trajalo.Psihologinja je mišljenja da moramo je pustiti još jedno vrijeme da bude po njenom .Ne želi spavati u svojoj sobi, samo samnom tako da me čvrsto drži za ruku.Slano skroz slabo jede.


Svjetlanaaa, ako ima 4 godine, onda je normalno da želi spavati s roditeljima. Mislim, nije to ništa neobično niti čudno niti izuzetak. Većina djece tako.
A pogotovo s obzirom na cijelu vašu situaciju, ima novu obitelj, neke traume od ranije, napade panike ... velike su to promjene za tako malen život. Spavanjem s tobom zna da je na sigurnom, da ju mama čuva
samo polako, dan po dan, korak po korak ...
 :Heart:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Od prvog dana smo im dopustili da spavaju s nama,ali psihologinja i socijalna kad dođu u posjetu svaki put zahtjevaju da se djeca odvoje u svoje sobe.Nema šanse da zaspe dok me čvrsto ne zagrli ili stisne za ruku.Veći problem je što su njih dvoje bili razdvojeni cijelo djetinjstvo tako da se i oni sad prilagođavaju jedno drugome i stalno pitaju zašto moraju živjeti skupa. A socijalnog se boje užasno, svaki put kad ih  vide ili čuju da zovu nama je katastrofa danima, pogotovo dječak . Pun je trauma i ako nešto skrivi reagira katastrofalno tako da ga sad učimo da se sve može normalno riješiti.Imao je naviku ako nešto skrivi sam sebi šamar udariti ili ide u kut i šuti.Socijalna radnica je mišljenja da se dosta u pozitivnom smislu opustio kod nas ali trudimo se još te loše navike izbaciti .

----------


## Lili75

> Od prvog dana smo im dopustili da spavaju s nama,ali *psihologinja i socijalna kad dođu u posjetu svaki put zahtjevaju da se djeca odvoje u svoje sobe.*Nema šanse da zaspe dok me čvrsto ne zagrli ili stisne za ruku.Veći problem je što su njih dvoje bili razdvojeni cijelo djetinjstvo tako da se i oni sad prilagođavaju jedno drugome i stalno pitaju zašto moraju živjeti skupa. A socijalnog se boje užasno, svaki put kad ih  vide ili čuju da zovu nama je katastrofa danima, pogotovo dječak . Pun je trauma i ako nešto skrivi reagira katastrofalno tako da ga sad učimo da se sve može normalno riješiti.Imao je naviku ako nešto skrivi sam sebi šamar udariti ili ide u kut i šuti.Socijalna radnica je mišljenja da se dosta u pozitivnom smislu opustio kod nas ali trudimo se još te loše navike izbaciti .


Pa ovo je strašno, kakav stručni kadar radi u našim službama...   :Sad: 

*Svjetlanaaa*, sve dobro radite. Samo ti slušaj svoj instinkt radije nego te stručne službe kad su takve.

----------


## Peterlin

> Od prvog dana smo im dopustili da spavaju s nama,ali psihologinja i socijalna kad dođu u posjetu svaki put zahtjevaju da se djeca odvoje u svoje sobe.Nema šanse da zaspe dok me čvrsto ne zagrli ili stisne za ruku.Veći problem je što su njih dvoje bili razdvojeni cijelo djetinjstvo tako da se i oni sad prilagođavaju jedno drugome i stalno pitaju zašto moraju živjeti skupa. A socijalnog se boje užasno, svaki put kad ih  vide ili čuju da zovu nama je katastrofa danima, pogotovo dječak . Pun je trauma i ako nešto skrivi reagira katastrofalno tako da ga sad učimo da se sve može normalno riješiti.Imao je naviku ako nešto skrivi sam sebi šamar udariti ili ide u kut i šuti.Socijalna radnica je mišljenja da se dosta u pozitivnom smislu opustio kod nas ali trudimo se još te loše navike izbaciti .


Pa neka budu u svojim sobama kad dolaze socijalci  :Grin: 

Sve ostalo vrijeme mogu biti s vama ili kako im paše...

Inače, što se tiče odnosa brat/sestra - taj odnos se izgrađuje polako i u obiteljima koje imaju vlastitu djecu... Moj brat je puno mlađi i trebala nam je cijela vječnost da razvijemo normalan odnos kao odrasle osobe. 

Sve dobro radite. Sretno!

----------


## čokolada

Svjetlanaaa, kad sam rodila kćer, obišla nas je patronažna sestra. Zahtijevala je da pogleda spavaću sobu i kad je vidjela da nemamo kinderbet, uhvatila se za glavu, našpotala nas i rekla da ga obavezno  moramo nabaviti do njenog sljedećeg posjeta. Srećom, više nije dolazila  :Grin:  .

----------


## čokolada

Inače, nisam shvatila jeste li konačno  službeno posvojili djecu, tj. imate li rješenje?

----------


## jelena.O

> Pa ovo je strašno, kakav stručni kadar radi u našim službama...  
> 
> *Svjetlanaaa*, sve dobro radite. Samo ti slušaj svoj instinkt radije nego te stručne službe kad su takve.


kojim službama?

Moj mali alergičar je morao ići kod psihologa,i kad sam s njegovih 3-4 godine rekla da spava s menom ,žena je isto počela ......  da nije spavao bio bi sav krvav,ovako je bio puno manje krvav. Toliko o psiholozima. Kad mu je s 5 godina nestao dermatitis dete je normalno spavalo i samo u krevetu.
Samo naprijed,vi ste stvarno dobri i hrabri roditelji :grouphug:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Inače, nisam shvatila jeste li konačno  službeno posvojili djecu, tj. imate li rješenje?


Da,u 5 mjesecu smo dobili rješenje, poslije toga smo imali dvije posjete socijalnih radnika ,bili su u prolazu pa došli vidjeti djecu,sad čekamo da ih iz centra u kojem su djeca bila pošalju ponovno kako bi proces bio završen.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> kojim službama?
> 
> Moj mali alergičar je morao ići kod psihologa,i kad sam s njegovih 3-4 godine rekla da spava s menom ,žena je isto počela ......  da nije spavao bio bi sav krvav,ovako je bio puno manje krvav. Toliko o psiholozima. Kad mu je s 5 godina nestao dermatitis dete je normalno spavalo i samo u krevetu.
> Samo naprijed,vi ste stvarno dobri i hrabri roditelji


Hvala puno.Pri potpisu rješenja u socijalnom iz kojeg dolaze djeca pravnik nije htio razgovarati s nama jer sam zvala ministarstvo tjedan dana prije dobivanja rješenja jer su pravnik i socijalna radnica pustili da djeca idu kod nas na duže vrijeme a nikakvu suglasnost nam nisu dali.Nakon poziva ministarstvu u kojem sam zahtijevala suglasnost ili rješenje u roku od tjedan dana su nas zvali da dođemo po rješenje

----------


## špelkica

*Svjetlanaaa*, samo se nedajte! Svašta soc. radnici predlažu, savjetuju...To sa spavanjem je glupost, i moj dečko je spavao s menom do neke 11.god i spontano prestao kad je došla seka, nije išlo na silu, pa ne budu do punoljetnosti, to često posvojenoj djeci treba. Mi kad smo njega posvojili i dalje smo održavali kontakte s udomiteljima jer je bio jako vezan uz njih i iako je na početku bilo poteškoća, na kraju se to pokazalo dobrim za sve pa su nas čak iz Centra zvali da na radionicama za posvojitelje pričamo i o tome. A prvo je bilo od strane Centra, nemojte ići kod udomitelja s djetetom. Na kraju su kod istih udomitelja smjestili i drugo dijete koje smo posvojili kako bi ju mogli posjećivati.

----------


## čokolada

Jesu li ti obilasci socijalnog radnika i psihologa obavezni nakon posvajanja, koliko dugo taj period traje?

----------


## Lili75

Jelena.O koje sluzbe??
Pa sluzbe iz Centra za soc.rad koje su ukljucene u proces posvajanja i ocito prate posvojitelje i nakon posvojenja.

Iako mi je bas cudno da jos dolaze u posjete.

----------


## Jelena

Evo i naš dolazi k nama noću. Nekad dođe već oko ponoći, nekad tek pred jutro. Ide spavati u svoj krevet, osim kad je neki poseban dan - npr. na rođendan il kad je jedan od nas na službenom putu. Vjerujem da će jednom prestati. Neće valjda sa 16 godina dolaziti k nama  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Evo i naš dolazi k nama noću. Nekad dođe već oko ponoći, nekad tek pred jutro. Ide spavati u svoj krevet, osim kad je neki poseban dan - npr. na rođendan il kad je jedan od nas na službenom putu. Vjerujem da će jednom prestati. Neće valjda sa 16 godina dolaziti k nama


Moj F. je dolazio tijekom noći ili pred zoru k nama sve do polaska u školu. A onda odjednom doslovce s 1. danom škole je prestao, nitko mu nije ništa govorio, jednostavno je sam prestao dolaziti, a ja sam mogla napokon naspavati se u komadu  :Grin: 

Kćerka je sama spavala u svojoj sobi bez problema.

----------


## Jelena

Što se tiče službi, ima baš super ljudi i baš bezveznih. Kao i svugdje. Ja se ni ne sjećam baš nešto tih naknadnih posjeta. Ja sam s dvije psihologinje imala susrete i troje socijalnih, samo jedna socijalna mi je bila bezveze. Nisam ju ni doživljavala, odradila sam što je trebalo službeno.

 Ali jedna znatiželjna baba s kojom nisam ni imala susret, niti je imala veze s našim slučajem, neki deseti CZSS, je bila krajnje neprofesionalna, doslovno za sudsku tužbu. Naprosto je žena odala neke podatke o našem djetetu u nekom neobaveznom razgovoru s trećom osobom. Malo si je pogledala i nije zadržala za sebe. To me baš boli.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Jesu li ti obilasci socijalnog radnika i psihologa obavezni nakon posvajanja, koliko dugo taj period traje?


Pola godine poslije rješenja traje još proces u kojem moraju nadzirati posvojitelje .

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Što se tiče službi, ima baš super ljudi i baš bezveznih. Kao i svugdje. Ja se ni ne sjećam baš nešto tih naknadnih posjeta. Ja sam s dvije psihologinje imala susrete i troje socijalnih, samo jedna socijalna mi je bila bezveze. Nisam ju ni doživljavala, odradila sam što je trebalo službeno.
> 
>  Ali jedna znatiželjna baba s kojom nisam ni imala susret, niti je imala veze s našim slučajem, neki deseti CZSS, je bila krajnje neprofesionalna, doslovno za sudsku tužbu. Naprosto je žena odala neke podatke o našem djetetu u nekom neobaveznom razgovoru s trećom osobom. Malo si je pogledala i nije zadržala za sebe. To me baš boli.


Mene je tako socijalna radnica koja je bila zadužena za našeg sina naljutila što je biološkoj obitelji iz koje je dijete oduzeto po hitnom postupku i oduzeta im roditeljska prava rekla gdje dijete udomljeno.Dok su djeca kod nas bila na privikavanju biološki otac ih je tražio kod udomitelja.Nama iz centra ništa nisu rekli samo me psihologinja iz centra nazvala i upitala mislimo li i dalje ostati kod posvojenja te djece. To mi je bilo čudno pitanje.Tek poslije potpisivanja rješenja udomitelji su nam rekli da ih je tražio biološki otac i da su mu jer ih je molio dali sliku od djece.

----------


## Lili75

Jelena i Svjetlanaa  :Heart:

----------


## dunjaranka

Pozdrav svima,

molim vas za savjet, nova sam ovdje. Naime, zvali su me danas da krajem ovog mjeseca dođem u Centar na razgovor kod psihologinje (prvi razgovor). S obzirom da ste vi to skoro svi već prošli, kakva su iskustva, što pitaju, hoću li morati psiho test rješavati? Iskreno, već sad imam tremu.
Hvalaaaa vam.
pusa

----------


## špelkica

Jesi već imala prvi razgovor u CZSS? Mi kad smo išli prvi put na uvodni razgovor (posvajali drugo dijete) uz socijalnu radnicu bila je i psihologinja. Pa kad smo išli na razgovor samo psihologu pisali smo testove. Ništa strašno, sve ok. Velika većina ljudi uspije doći do pozitivnog rješenja. Sretno!!!

----------


## dunjaranka

> Jesi već imala prvi razgovor u CZSS? Mi kad smo išli prvi put na uvodni razgovor (posvajali drugo dijete) uz socijalnu radnicu bila je i psihologinja. Pa kad smo išli na razgovor samo psihologu pisali smo testove. Ništa strašno, sve ok. Velika većina ljudi uspije doći do pozitivnog rješenja. Sretno!!!


Nisam još, 20.9. trebam ići. Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Mi smo prvi imali kod socijalne radnice. Cudi me da vi idete kod psihologice. To je uvodni sastanak, kazu ti informacije o procesu posvojenja, mozes pitati sto hoćeš, unesu podatke o cijeloj obitelji. Prisjeti se sto bi moglo biti relevantno, sto bi vas moglo uciniti boljim kandidatima. Nikad ne znas na kraju sto ce prevagnuti. Premda na kraju dosta utjece centar pod kojim dijete pripada. 
Psiholog vam mora dati neki termin za te testove, jer to traje malo dulje. To cete vjerojatno moci na prvom susretu odrediti. I onda jos dolaze doma vidjeti kakve uvjete mozete djetetu osigurati.

----------


## Jelena

Buduci da ides sama, ako imas podrsku sestre, roditelja i sl koji bi mogli uskociti, ili su strucni u nekom od relevantnih podrucja, to svakako istakni. Vjerojatno će te to i pitati. Posvojena djeca su cesto zahtjevna, pa je dobro imati podrsku okruženja.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Zadnjih mjesec dana je za poluditi.Sin se boji ostati u vrtiću bez nas i na koji god način pokušavali nije uspjelo.Zvali smo socijalno za savjet i uporno im objašnjavali da dijete ne možemo dovesti u socijalno jer se boji jako njih . Savjet je bio tražite uputnicu za psihologa.Što se tiče centra kojemu su djeca pripadala je katastrofa.Zvali smo ih zbog dječjih kartona do kojih nikako ne možemo doći. Doktorica kod koje su djeca bila upisana odbija poslati kartone jer joj je zahtjev poslan na novo prezime.Od nas se tražilo i imena bioloških roditelja što smo normalno odbili dati.Vrtić u koji su trebali ići djeca je prepun pa zbog predškolskog samo sin nam primljen.Jako smo razočarani cijelim sustavom . Gdje god smo trebali prijaviti djecu nitko ne zna ništa o posvojenoj djeci jer smo jedini u županiji unatrag 10-15 godina.

----------


## čokolada

Sudarat ćete se s preprekama na svakom koraku. Možete li službenim putem preko HZZOa  tražiti "karton" (to je sve digitalizirano davno) ?
Odvedite dijete što prije psihologu, ne čekajte uputnicu ako djeca još nemaju pedijatra.

----------


## jelena.O

Je li MBO ostao isti ko prije posvojenja?

Zovi pravnu službu HZZO koji je za vaš teritorij

----------


## čokolada

Kod ovakvih pitanja nemojte se informirati na nižim razinama, nego direktno u Ministarstvo socijalne skrbi pisanim putem pa telefonom, također na HZZO. Koliko znam, nigdje ne morate davati podatke, mi smo (davno, doduše) dobili potvrdu o posvajanju bez starog imena i to je bilo dovoljno za svu daljnju papirologiju. CZSS je sredio da pri posvajanju u ruke dobijemo tadašnji papirnati zdravstveni karton.

----------


## špelkica

Koliko su dugo djeca kod vas? Pitam radi vrtića jer ako se boji ostati u vrtiću bez vas bolje ne forsirati. Moj je kod nas došao u predškolskoj dobi no odlučili smo se da neće u predškolu kad bi trebao po godinama već god kasnije. Nemojte ništa forsirati. Ja sam dugo morala s njim ići na aktivnosti, rođendane, spavati s njim, svi ti strahovi budu polako nestajali. Dajte mu vremena. Teško je naći i dobrog psihologa koji će razumijeti kakve dijete ima potrebe. Godinama sam u školi govorila kako dijete funkcionira, tek u 6.razredu su shvatili. I tek smo nedavno dobili neka objašnjenja njegovog ponašanja i zdravstvenih problema.
Osluškujte sebe i dijete. Dajte si puno vremena. Moj je danas u pubertetu. Daleko je to od idealne situacije, ali budite uvijek uz njega.

----------


## Jelena

> Je li MBO ostao isti ko prije posvojenja?
> 
> Zovi pravnu službu HZZO koji je za vaš teritorij


Ne bi smio biti. Od 2016. se mijenja i JMBG i OIB, a vjerojatno i MBO. Ali da, mi smo se dosta stvari odrekli jer su traženi podaci prije posvojenja. Jednom sam sjedila u hodniku, ispunila sam formular i onda sam s tim formularom otišla kući. Ima još dosta rupa u sustavu, premda je ta promjena zakona iz 2016. puno pomogla.

Svjetlanaaa, ne znam ti pomoći, al slažem se s curama da treba ići na više instance. Mi smo masu puta na nižim objašnjavali, evo baš kod priče JMBG i OIB nam žena nije htjela dati novi OIB, ali je srećom softverski bilo nemoguće provesti njezinu ideju, morala je onako kako smo joj mi 10 minuta objašnjavali da treba.

Činjenica je da se djeca posvajaju jako rijetko i da administratori naprosto ne znaju što i kako. Nije samo u tvojoj manjoj sredini. Mi imamo slično iskustvo u ZG.
Bori se, al ne daj podatke, dobro si postupila što nisi dala imena. To nikome ne treba realno, što ih briga. Nama na jednom nalazu stoji - posvjoče. Potpuno irelevantan podatak.

----------


## jelena.O

Jelena ,jel to pod zanimanjem piše?

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena ,jel to pod zanimanjem piše?


Posvojče?
Nemam pojma u koju rubriku je napisano i kako se bebama pišu zanimanja.

----------


## jelena.O

Pitam jer moj veliki pod zanimanjem je imao dojenče,istina na nalazu od bolnice

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Hvala puno svima na savjetima.Od sutra  opet zovemo ministarstvo.Od početka procesa imamo problema sa centrom u kojemu su djeca bila.Nama su poslije razgovora rekli da će nas obavijestiti jesmo li prošli ili ne,dok su udomiteljima već javili da djeca idu na more.Nakon mjesec dana zvanja i molbi da nam kažu jesmo li prošli ili ne saznali smo da si prethodna dva para odustala pa smo zbog toga navodno mi prošli.Vidjevši djecu nismo mogli odustati jer smo se na prvu s malom povezali jako.S dječakom mjesec dana nismo mogli uspostaviti kontakt jer nad se bojao da bih ga bez pripreme socijalno poslalo nama na vikend nakon čega su nad nazvali da djeca ostaju kod nas.S udomiteljem od malog smo jako razočarani jer zamislite kako nam je bilo kad udomitelj bez srama kaže djetetu pred nama jedva čekam da te se riješim, dijete počinje plakati a on ga zgrabi za ruku i odvuče kući.Dijete je hiperaktivno i ne može sjediti na jednom mjestu.Voli voziti bicikl brzo, praviti zvijezde. Socijalna radnica koja je vodila malog kaže da je dosta opušten kod nas . Djeca su slavila rođendan kad su došli kod nas tako da sad imaju 5 i 6 godina.U centru su mišljenja da ga treba natjerati da ide u predškolsko ali im objašnjavam da ga ne možemo ko što savjetuju ostaviti unatoč plakanju jer smo za ovo vrijeme provedeno s djecom već upoznali dječja reagiranja. Dijete je dok je došlo kod nas već 4-5 puta preseljavano i on ne vjeruje nikom pa i nama kad kažemo da ćemo doći po njega na vrijeme u vrtić.On se sjeća svega i ima traume. Teško je gledati dijete kad ga u snu uhvate strahove pa dobije napad panike i straha.Kad dobije napad panike skriva se ispod stola, iza kutne i vrišti da je strašno.Polako mu pokušavamo objašnjavati da se ne boji nad i da to nije lijepo raditi.Kad nešto skrivi sam sebi lupa šamare, što sam mu zabranila. Njegov udomitelj nije znao ni broj odjeće i obuće koje dijete nosi,a na pitanje što voli jesti rekao je konzerve ribe ,s dijete kod nas ni probati neće ribu iz konzerve.Udomiteljima od male svaka čast, predivni ljudi koji su od početka uz nas.Morali smo zvati ministarstvo zbog rješenja koje smo predugo čekali, izgleda da opet moramo i zbog kartona ih zvati.

----------


## čokolada

Pa ovo je baš strašno. Je li vam istekao rok od 6 mj. nadzora, morate li imate više ikakav kontakt s centrom? Jer ako ne morate, ja bih si uzela vremena, cijelu priču posložila i dokumentirala pa onda lijepo sve nepravilnosti o radu Centra i o ponašanju udomitelja prijavila na mjerodavne adrese. 

A drugo, sin je tek navršio 6 godina, s obzirom na cijelu situaciju, ozbiljno razmotrite da dogodine ne krene u školu. Njemu treba ozbiljna i stalna psihološka pomoć da ga stabilizira, da vas pouči što i kako te da mu pružite sva ona iskustva koja nije uspio proživjeti. U predškolu može krenuti i dogodine, svakako tražite odgodu.

----------


## čokolada

I ništa telefonski, sve mailom da imate pisani trag. Telefonom se možete informirati ili požuriti reakciju, ali inzistirajte na pisanom odgovoru.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Pa ovo je baš strašno. Je li vam istekao rok od 6 mj. nadzora, morate li imate više ikakav kontakt s centrom? Jer ako ne morate, ja bih si uzela vremena, cijelu priču posložila i dokumentirala pa onda lijepo sve nepravilnosti o radu Centra i o ponašanju udomitelja prijavila na mjerodavne adrese. 
> 
> A drugo, sin je tek navršio 6 godina, s obzirom na cijelu situaciju, ozbiljno razmotrite da dogodine ne krene u školu. Njemu treba ozbiljna i stalna psihološka pomoć da ga stabilizira, da vas pouči što i kako te da mu pružite sva ona iskustva koja nije uspio proživjeti. U predškolu može krenuti i dogodine, svakako tražite odgodu.


4.11 će biti šest mjeseci kako smo dobili rješenje i nadamo se da će iz centra do tada doći po zadnji izvještaj kako bi proces bio završen. Kad sam zbog rješenja poslala e-mail ministarstvu nazvao mr pravnik iz centra u kojem su djeca bila i rekao da dođemo po rješenje ali da on ne želi samnom više da razgovara  jer su ga zbog mene zvali iz ministarstva.Njemu, socijalnoj radnici i ravnateljici centra sam rekla da ja sve što radim radim za dobrobit djece, što bih i njima trebalo biti u cilju.

----------


## Lili75

Odlicno si im i rekla  :Heart: 
Koji jadnici, strasno nesto, poslusaj coksu i njene savjete.

----------


## Jelena

Svjetlanaaa, naslov stvarno odgovara temi.  :grouphug:

----------


## Lili75

*Svjetlanaaaa* sretno vam dalje i samo hrabro  :Kiss:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Hvala svima na podršci.Danas smo hitno upućeni u Zagreb na pregled kod psihijatra i sljedeći put kad nas naruče tim će formirati koji će dati svoje mišljenje.Danas je ustanovljeno da ima napad straha od ostavljanja i da mu je mozak na razini djeteta od 4 godine,a njemu je 6 . Doktori se čude da s djetetom nitko nije radio iako si u centru iz kojeg je došao rekli da se boji auta s nisu smatrali da je to zbog stalnog preseljenja.Iz bolnice sad inzistiraju da im se pošalje opis djetetovog života jer moramo znati s čim da se borimo.Treba i centar biti uključen u proces prilagodbe a ne da se mi borimo sami .

----------


## jelena.O

Možda da nešto snimiš možda bolje kao zvučno

----------


## dunjaranka

> U centru su iznenađeni jer smo od 8.12 u registru a već imamo tri poziva za razgovor. Prošli mjesec sam neprestano zvala,slala pisma i e-mailove tako da su nas već zapamtili


Kako ste napisali pismo, ja se sad spremam poceti pisati ali uopce nemam ideju.. Hvala

----------


## Lili75

> Hvala svima na podršci.Danas smo hitno upućeni u Zagreb na pregled kod psihijatra i sljedeći put kad nas naruče tim će formirati koji će dati svoje mišljenje.Danas je ustanovljeno da ima napad straha od ostavljanja i da mu je mozak na razini djeteta od 4 godine,a njemu je 6 . Doktori se čude da s djetetom nitko nije radio iako si u centru iz kojeg je došao rekli da se boji auta s nisu smatrali da je to zbog stalnog preseljenja.Iz bolnice sad inzistiraju da im se pošalje opis djetetovog života jer moramo znati s čim da se borimo.Treba i centar biti uključen u proces prilagodbe a ne da se mi borimo sami .


*Svjetlanaa*, kako napredujete? Nadam se da ima pomaka  :grouphug:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Kako ste napisali pismo, ja se sad spremam poceti pisati ali uopce nemam ideju.. Hvala


Napisala sam prvo sve o nama i do koliko god želimo djecu,a onda o našim obiteljima (o roditeljima,braći i sestrama).O našim hobijima i na kraju sam poslala par naših slika.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> *Svjetlanaa*, kako napredujete? Nadam se da ima pomaka


Zahvaljujući psihologinji iz Adopte uspijevamo napraviti male pomake pozitivne ali još puno vremena i truda treba da dijete shvati neke stvari koje ga učimo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Zahvaljujući psihologinji iz Adopte uspijevamo napraviti male pomake pozitivne ali još puno vremena i truda treba da dijete shvati neke stvari koje ga učimo.


Sretno! Kad se dijete riješi straha i osjeti sigurno, počet će napredovati.

----------


## dunjaranka

> Napisala sam prvo sve o nama i do koliko god želimo djecu,a onda o našim obiteljima (o roditeljima,braći i sestrama).O našim hobijima i na kraju sam poslala par naših slika.


hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Pozdrav.Evo danas smo bili na timskoj obradi.  Nakon tri i pol mjeseca od zadnjeg posjeta psihologu kod djeteta se vidi veliki napredak . Psiholog smatra da je to naša zasluga jer smo im maksimalno posvećeni.Počeo je pisati i trudi se čitko da piše, zainteresiran je i za crtanje.Napisali su da je interesantno dijete za rad i da se vidi volja za učenjem novog. Čak je i s njima ostao sam u prostoriji što je prošli put bilo nezamislivo.Neuropsihijatar pak misli  da zbog njegove hiperaktivnosti da je nama dijete "dobro netko uvalio

----------


## Lili75

*Svjetlanaaa*, odličnoooo za napredak mališana  :Klap:  Samo hrabro dalje!
Dijete je očito bilo jako zanemareno i vi sad izvlačite njegov potencijal, bravooo!

A za ovog neuropsihijatra nemam riječi, fuuuj, zaista svatko može biti liječnik, ali ne i čovjek. Ne dajte da vas takvi likovi obeshrabre.

----------


## sirius

> Pozdrav.Evo danas smo bili na timskoj obradi.  Nakon tri i pol mjeseca od zadnjeg posjeta psihologu kod djeteta se vidi veliki napredak . Psiholog smatra da je to naša zasluga jer smo im maksimalno posvećeni.Počeo je pisati i trudi se čitko da piše, zainteresiran je i za crtanje.Napisali su da je interesantno dijete za rad i da se vidi volja za učenjem novog. Čak je i s njima ostao sam u prostoriji što je prošli put bilo nezamislivo.Neuropsihijatar pak misli  da zbog njegove hiperaktivnosti da je nama dijete "dobro netko uvalio


Moguce  da dijete ima ADHD , ali i djeca s poteskocama ili bolestima ili invaliditetom takoder su prvo djeca. I kao i sva druga djeca bez dodatnog "paketa " trebaju obitelj, ljubav i prihvacanje. Biti posvojitelj nosi svoje izazove, isto tako posebne izazove nosi roditeljstvo djeteta sa poteskocama. Nije lako, ali kad odaberes roditeljstvo ne znas sto dobijas u paketu. Bilo rodenjem ili posvajanje.

----------


## jelena.O

Lijepo rečeno
Sretno i dalje :Trči:  :grouphug:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Moguce  da dijete ima ADHD , ali i djeca s poteskocama ili bolestima ili invaliditetom takoder su prvo djeca. I kao i sva druga djeca bez dodatnog "paketa " trebaju obitelj, ljubav i prihvacanje. Biti posvojitelj nosi svoje izazove, isto tako posebne izazove nosi roditeljstvo djeteta sa poteskocama. Nije lako, ali kad odaberes roditeljstvo ne znas sto dobijas u paketu. Bilo rodenjem ili posvajanje.


Lijepo ste napisali, upravo tako biti roditelj je izazov,ali posvojitelji koji odluče posvojiti dijete trebaju biti spremni na izazove razne pogotovo kod veće djece koja su svjesni da se nešto drugačije događa oko njih.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Kod neuropsihijatrija posebno nam je zasmetalo što nas je pitao sve o biološkim roditeljima na što smo odgovorili da ne znamo puno jer takve informacije nemamo,a i da imamo to ne smijemo radi sigurnosti djeteta govoriti.Zanimalo ih je koliko je njihova majka biološka puta rađala,koje su oni dijete po redu, zašto su roditelji lišeni roditeljske skrbi.Kad smo rekli da o tome ne znamo ništa postavljeno nam je pitanje kako je to moguće,pa kad auto kupujete pitate sve  a kamoli kaf uzimate dijete ostavljeno.Nama je rečeno u socijalnom da je bolje da ne znamo puno jer bi nam zlo došlo da znamo što su djeca sve prošla.

----------


## sirius

> Kod neuropsihijatrija posebno nam je zasmetalo što nas je pitao sve o biološkim roditeljima na što smo odgovorili da ne znamo puno jer takve informacije nemamo,a i da imamo to ne smijemo radi sigurnosti djeteta govoriti.Zanimalo ih je koliko je njihova majka biološka puta rađala,koje su oni dijete po redu, zašto su roditelji lišeni roditeljske skrbi.Kad smo rekli da o tome ne znamo ništa postavljeno nam je pitanje kako je to moguće,pa kad auto kupujete pitate sve  a kamoli kaf uzimate dijete ostavljeno.Nama je rečeno u socijalnom da je bolje da ne znamo puno jer bi nam zlo došlo da znamo što su djeca sve prošla.


Neuropsihijatar je lijecnik i bavi se kemijom u mozgu. Poremecaj paznje i razni drugi problemi migu biti organskog uzroka. Trudnoca , porod, rani razvoj, geni ...SVE utjece na razvoj mozga. Pitanja su posve na mjestu. Isto tako bi u interesu djeteta i vas kao roditelja bilo imati sve informacije koje vas je pitao. To ne znaci da bi "reklamirali" dijete i vratili ga pod garancijom, ali bi vam bilo lakse kad bi znali uzroke nekom ponasanju.

----------


## Dota

Draga Svjetlanaaa, 

sad sam pročitala temu. Djeca su došla u prave ruke, kod hrabre i brižne mame koja se bori za njih i njihovu dobrobit. Čestitam od sveg srca i mami i tati  :Heart: ! 

Slažem se s curama koje su vam savjetovale odgodu polaska vašeg dječaka u prvi razred. To dijete ima toliko puno toga za "proraditi" i sad mu ne treba još jedna ogromna promjena u životu, naročito jer je dijete ove jeseni, kako ste pisali, imalo tek 6 godina. Nigdje mu se ne žuri, a jedna godina je u toj dobi neizmjerno značajna za emocionalnu stabilizaciju i napredovanje. Nemojte propustiti prigodu da dobijete dodatno vrijeme s njim doma, to će mu pomoći da se uspješnije adaptira na sve već postojeće promjene i da bude spremnije za nove. Vjerujte mi, iz iskustva vam govorim,  ta jedna godina razlike se itekako primjeti kod djece, čak i kod one iz najstabilnije okoline. Zrelije dijete je jednostavno zrelije dijete i uspješnije se nosi sa izazovima školstva. A njih nema malo. 
Apsolutno se slažem i sa sirus o roditeljstvu i "paketu". Jako lijepo je to napisala. 
Također, željela bih vam, iz iskustva svoje bliske prijateljice, savjetovati da se potrudite doznati što više o biološkim roditeljima, medicinskim stanjima djece i bioloških roditelja, kao i svim mogućim saznanjima do kojih možete doći. I njoj i njenom suprugu je u "njihovom" centru govoreno "na kapaljku", pravdajući to također činjenicom da "bolje da ne znate sve" i sličnim glupostima (oprostite na izrazu, ali zaista je to glupost i to opasna). Kad im je, kasnije tijekom odrastanja djeteta, zatrebalo znati što više o svemu jer je dijete imalo vrlo ozbiljnih zdravstvenih problema koja se nisu mogla riješiti bez uvida u prošli život djeteta, genetiku itd., onda su morali "prevrnuti nebo i zemlju" da bi došli do nekih podataka, a protokom vremena neke prilike su se i izgubile. Tako da vam je moj savjet da doznate sve što možete od svih i o svima, što prije. I sve ružno i tužno što eventualno možete doznati sigurno će biti korisno. 
U tom svjetlu ja bih tumačila i nastup neuropsihijatra. Nije najljepši pristup na svijetu  i mogao bi biti puno pristojniji (blago rečeno), ali vjerujem da zna zašto vas
 sve to pita i da bi mu neki odgovori pomogli, kao i svim budućim liječnicima vaše djece.

edit: evo, i sirius piše isto

----------


## Lili75

Moram priznat slazem se sa sirius, bilo bi vam puno lakse kad bi znali uzroke/razloge, neke detalje o djeci i njihovom odrastanju, zapravo me cudi da niste u centru inzistirali upravo vi da saznate sto vise o djeci i njihovom odrastanju.

Vjerujem da ni sad nije kasno za pitat takve informacije, kad su vec u interesu djeteta. Moze se reci da pitate po naputku neuropsihijatra.

----------


## sirius

Je, pisale smo u isto vrijeme.  :Smile: 

Vjerujem da su roditelji djece koja nisu bioloska osjetljiviji na takva pitanja, ali to je skroz uobicajena procedura. 
Toliko sam puta odgovarala na njih kad sam sa dvoje djece s dijagnozama i poteskocama  prolazila razne preglede i obrade da im ne znam ni broj.

----------


## Lili75

P.S.
Istodobno pisemo  :Smile:

----------


## Dota

> Je, pisale smo u isto vrijeme. 
> 
> Vjerujem da su roditelji djece koja nisu bioloska osjetljiviji na takva pitanja, ali to je skroz uobicajena procedura. 
> Toliko sam puta odgovarala na njih kad sam sa dvoje djece s dijagnozama i poteskocama  prolazila razne preglede i obrade da im ne znam ni broj.


Da, zaista pitaju sve i svašta, to je uobičajena procedura. I naravno da im pomaže u radu.

----------


## čokolada

Svjetlana, mnoga posvojena djeca imaju različite razvojne poteškoće.  Treba računati i s paketom nasljednih stanja ili bolesti. Neuropsihijatar ima pravo pitati sve što bi mu pomoglo u stvaranju slike, ali nema nikakvo pravo razgovarati se s vama kao da ste kupili rabljeni frižider, to ste mu odmah trebali dati do znanja jednostavnom rečenicom - Molim Vas da se o mom djetetu ne razgovarate na ovakav način. Kao što biste trebali znati, posvojena djeca imaju tešku prošlost o kojoj posvojitelji malo znaju. Kod vas nismo došli na popravljanje djeteta nego po procjenu stanja koja nam treba za upis ili odgodu škole. Točka.
.

Kroz odrastanje susretat ćete se s mnogim problemima i predrasudama, ne trebaju vam i vaše vlastite. U tom smislu razumijem CZSS koji vam je rekao da je neke stvari bolje ne znati. I mi se tijekom roditeljevanja sto puta pitamo zašto je nešto tako i ne odustajemo, a možda bismo bili manje uporni da znamo da su neki detalji "nepopravljivi". Rad s djetetom može čudo napraviti.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Svjetlana, mnoga posvojena djeca imaju različite razvojne poteškoće.  Treba računati i s paketom nasljednih stanja ili bolesti. Neuropsihijatar ima pravo pitati sve što bi mu pomoglo u stvaranju slike, ali nema nikakvo pravo razgovarati se s vama kao da ste kupili rabljeni frižider, to ste mu odmah trebali dati do znanja jednostavnom rečenicom - Molim Vas da se o mom djetetu ne razgovarate na ovakav način. Kao što biste trebali znati, posvojena djeca imaju tešku prošlost o kojoj posvojitelji malo znaju. Kod vas nismo došli na popravljanje djeteta nego po procjenu stanja koja nam treba za upis ili odgodu škole. Točka.
> .
> 
> Kroz odrastanje susretat ćete se s mnogim problemima i predrasudama, ne trebaju vam i vaše vlastite. U tom smislu razumijem CZSS koji vam je rekao da je neke stvari bolje ne znati. I mi se tijekom roditeljevanja sto puta pitamo zašto je nešto tako i ne odustajemo, a možda bismo bili manje uporni da znamo da su neki detalji "nepopravljivi". Rad s djetetom može čudo napraviti.


Upravo tako kao što ste napisali.Zamolila sam ga da pred djetetom ne govori dobro su vam ga uvalili i nek vam je Bog na pomoći s takvim djetetom.To je naše dijete i mi smo ga takvog prihvatili.Naše dijete kad se igra i priča čujemo kako se igra samo policije i lopova jer se toga nagledao skoro svaki dan.Nas je rastužio s rečenicom što ga nitko ne želi, očemo li ga se i mi riješiti ubrzo,a kad dobije hranu zahvaljuje uvijek jer prije je morao moliti druge da mu daju nešto za jesti.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Ok, svima je jasno da je većina posvojene dijece prolazila kroz težka i traumatična izkustva, ali ja da sam posvojitelj volela bi znati većinu, da znam kako pomoći dijetetu. 
Naravno da nije profesionalno kada vam dr. govori da su vam dijete uvalili, to je jako ružno od njega! I ja bi mijenjala doktora i svašta bi mu rekla, pa za takvo ponašanje mu može i licenca otić.

Smatram da je i bolna istina puno bolja od neznanja kroz šta je dijete prolazilo dok ga niste posvojili. Da je prije 30 godina bilo takvih stručnjaka kao sada i toliko provjera, verovatno bi i meni kao dijetetu svašta diagnosticirali jer sam bila povučena, sramežljiva, ... a ništa mi danas ne fali.

----------


## Lili75

Ja ne mogu sebi doci da lijecnik moze reci roditeljima (a koliko sam skuzila i dijete je bilo u blizini): dobro su vam ga uvalili i nek vam je Bog na pomoći s takvim djetetom.  :Sad: 
Meni je to potpuno neprihvatljivo i neprofesionalno, a o manjku razumijevanja, empatije tijekom razgovora s roditeljima da ne govorim.

Zapravo razmisljala bih o promjeni neuropsihijatra, ako postoji ta opcija.
Nedopustivo mi je da netko  bescutno govori o bilo cijem djetetu kao o ostecenoj robi. Uf....tu cu stati.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Dijete je dalo sve od sebe da pokaže da se bori da nauči neke stvari. Pisao je i crtao što su tražili od njega i odgovarao na pitanja, jedino nije znao dane u tjednu nabrojati i kako se koji prst zove.Rekao im je sam da ne želi pričati  o kako ih on zove strašnim ljudima.To nam je rečeno da radimo pogrešno jer poštujemo ako on ne želi pričati o tome .Pokušali smo im objasniti da je nama najbitnije djetetu pružiti ljubavi koja mu fali puno i naučiti ga nekim stvarima u životu  . Kod nas kad je došao nije znao ni zube prati a kamoli dao sa se okupa.Sad zna da mora poštovati neka pravila i želimo mu pomoći da se prilagodi i malo oslobodi a ne opterećivati odmah sa. razno raznim stvarima i pričama.

----------


## Lili75

Svjetlanaa  :Heart:  divan pristup imate

----------


## sirius

Naravno da ima svakakvih lijecnika koji ne paze na ton i rijeci sa svoje ego pozicije, posebno u situacijama koje su zahtjevne.
Meni je ginekolog na porodu ( na koji sam dosla u jakim trudovima , 9 cm otvorena, sama bez pratnje) nakon sto je vidio papire i nakon sto sam mu rekla da organizira transfer djeteta nakon poroda na Rebro zbog teske srcane greske rekao ( citat) : "  I sto kaze kardiolog? Hoce li biti sto od tog djeteta?" 
Meni je uvijek cudno kako je nekima cudno. Ne kazem da je to pozeljno , ali prilicno je uobicajeno u nasem sustavu , pogotovo kad doticni strucnacine nemaju dovoljno iskustva u odredenoj situaciji.

----------


## sirius

> Dijete je dalo sve od sebe da pokaže da se bori da nauči neke stvari. Pisao je i crtao što su tražili od njega i odgovarao na pitanja, jedino nije znao dane u tjednu nabrojati i kako se koji prst zove.Rekao im je sam da ne želi pričati  o kako ih on zove strašnim ljudima.To nam je rečeno da radimo pogrešno jer poštujemo ako on ne želi pričati o tome .Pokušali smo im objasniti da je nama najbitnije djetetu pružiti ljubavi koja mu fali puno i naučiti ga nekim stvarima u životu  . Kod nas kad je došao nije znao ni zube prati a kamoli dao sa se okupa.Sad zna da mora poštovati neka pravila i želimo mu pomoći da se prilagodi i malo oslobodi a ne opterećivati odmah sa. razno raznim stvarima i pričama.


Zaista nije vazno da li vam se neki lijecnik svida. Ako vam se ne svida jedan, konzultirajte se s drugim. Da li dobro za dijete da ne govori o traumama , ne znam. Nemam iskustva kao roditelj sa takvim vrstama trauma. Ali ja bih oko toga sto sam cula , a nije mi se svidjelo , upitala nekog drgog za misljenje.

----------


## jelena.O

> rekao ( citat) : "  I sto kaze kardiolog? Hoce li biti sto od tog djeteta?"


A kad ti to veli zamjenski kardiolog,dođe ti da plačeš

----------


## Lili75

Sirius, to sto je tebi rekao je meni k a t a s t r o f a, to reci trudnici koja se upravo poradja i vec je u stresu i od poroda i od toga sto se mora osigurati hitni prijevoz za njenu bebu, brige za zdravstv.stanje bebe i kako ce sve proci....pa samo da te potapsao i rekao ne brinite mama, dat cemo sve od sebe. Samo se vi sad fokusirajte na porod, prijevoz ce bit spreman.

Ja vec godinama tupim da na Medic.fakultet trebaju pod hitno uvesti neke predmete/kolegije iz podrucja komunikologije i to da ih imaju svaku godinu od prve do zadnje.

Nevjerojatno mi je koliko izvrsnih lijecnika ne zna "osnove komunikacije" sa svojim pacijentima odnosno ima losu i neadekvatnu komunikaciju. Ne kuzim da ne vide sami da trebaju poboljsat svoje komunikac.vjestine, da im to nitko ne kaze (ili osoblje bolnice ili pacijenti). Pacijenti su doduse najcesce trenutno u nekim teskim situacijama, pa se ljudi ni ne snadju, sto je razumljivo.

A one dr. koji uopce ne slusaju sto im pacijent govori da ne spominjem.

Naravno ima i divnih dr.specijalista koji znaju komunicirat upravo kako i treba sa svojim pacijentima,al nazalost oni su u manjini prema iskustvima iz mog okruzenja (moje sire obitelji, rodbine, prijatelja..).

Da ne idemo OT, samo sam to htjela prokomentirat.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Zaista nije vazno da li vam se neki lijecnik svida. Ako vam se ne svida jedan, konzultirajte se s drugim. Da li dobro za dijete da ne govori o traumama , ne znam. Nemam iskustva kao roditelj sa takvim vrstama trauma. Ali ja bih oko toga sto sam cula , a nije mi se svidjelo , upitala nekog drgog za misljenje.


 Mi smo pošto se termin dugo čeka bili u kontaktu sa psihologinjom iz Adopte jer dijete je kad je došlo kod nas dosta dugo imao strašne noćne more i napade panike da smo znali noćima ne spavati jer smo se bojali da mu nešto ne bude.Na kraju smo sve do nedavno svi spavali zajedno  jer se osjećao sigurno dok drži nas za ruku. Napade panike i straha kad je imao to je bilo nešto strašno. Bježao je po kući i vrištao i skrivao se ispod stvari. Na kraju smo ga jedva uspjeli zagrliti i moliti ga da se smiri jer mu je bilo pozlilo. Psihologinja iz Adopte nam je preporučila da ga što više grlimo i držimo uza se kako bi se počeo osjećati sigurno.Sve do neki dan je imao strah kad mu se iznenada priđe , prepao bih se i stavio ruke kao da se boji da ga ne udarimo.sad se polako oslobađa tog straha.

----------


## Lili75

Jadno djetesce ko zna sto je on sve prosao u zivotu  :Crying or Very sad: 

Al sad je dobio svoje roditelje, novu obitelj sa sekom, sve ce to ici svakim danom sve bolje uz puno strpljenja, truda, ljubavi,..

----------


## špelkica

I nama se dogodilo da je liječnica bila bezobrazna prema nama i djetetu na isti način. Sad kad je odrastao čudi se kako je lijep i zdrav dečko.
Ali u zadnje vrijeme kako je u pubertetu zna doživjeti neugodne situacije zbog svog izgleda nacionalne manjine i tu mi ga je žao. Netko te optuži da žicaš samo zato jer tako izgledaš. Ne pomaže da je lijepo obućen i uredan. 
No nikad ne bi odustala od posvojenja djeteta druge nacionalne manjine. Jednostavno se svi moramo s tim naučiti nositi. Njemu je najteže. 
Meni su oni prelijepa djeca. Meni je žao što nemam tamnu put i tamne oči. Seka će biti prava ljepotica. 
Svetlana,samo mazi djecu, neka spavaju s vama, budite što više s njima, stignu i vrtić i školu. Iskoristi sad ovo vrijeme kad im možeš na taj način pomoći.

----------


## Jelena

Svjetlanaa, ima jedna zbirka priča, Velika knjiga priča za laku noć, u kojoj je bas prva o vidrici koja se drzala za ruku s mamom i kako se na kraju pustila i vidjela da je sve u redu i kad se pusti.
http://www.kgz.hr/hr/procitajte-djec...laku-noc/35125

I druge priče su lijepe. Taman za vas uzrast.
Stvarno ste super roditelji.  :Heart:  Odlicno da Adopta moze pomoći kad sustav ne može. Ja sam tako sretna otkad smo se potpuno odlijepili od CZSS. Iako je nase iskustvo puno drugacije.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Naša djeca zasad ne žele čuti da su posvojeni iako znaju da im mi nismo biološki roditelji.I naša djeca su druge nacionalne manjine pa su tako i nazivani od strane druge djece dok su bili kod udomitelja.Kad su došli kod nas rekli su da mrze svoju boju kožu jer izgledaju drugačije od ostale djece.Međutum kako curica liči na mene jer imamo istu boju kose i očiju oni su ubijeđeni da sam ih ja rodila i curica svima pokaziva našu sliku od vjenčanja i govori da je ona tad  bila u mom trbuhu. Psihologinja nam je rekla da je to dječja mašta jer prije nije imala roditelje i da joj to fali.

----------


## jelena.O

Zgodno se posložilo!

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Svjetlanaa, ima jedna zbirka priča, Velika knjiga priča za laku noć, u kojoj je bas prva o vidrici koja se drzala za ruku s mamom i kako se na kraju pustila i vidjela da je sve u redu i kad se pusti.
> http://www.kgz.hr/hr/procitajte-djec...laku-noc/35125
> 
> I druge priče su lijepe. Taman za vas uzrast.
> Stvarno ste super roditelji.  Odlicno da Adopta moze pomoći kad sustav ne može. Ja sam tako sretna otkad smo se potpuno odlijepili od CZSS. Iako je nase iskustvo puno drugacije.


Hvala puno ❤️Budem potražila ovu zbirku. Mi sa CZSS u kojem su djeca bila nismo nikako mogli normalno komunicirati,sve dok ja nisam počela zvati ministarstvo i počela učiti zakone.Nama su dali djecu preko vikenda i u ponedjeljak nas nazvali da ih ne vraćamo jer je udomitelj tražio premještaj za malog ako ga vratimo njemu . Mjesec dana smo čekali bilo kakav papir da su djeca kod nas i dok nismo i usmeno i pismeno kontaktirali ministarstvo nismo ni dobili.Kad je stiglo rješenje pravnik je bio ljut na mene zbog poziva ministarstvu .Zadnjih mjesec dana ih zovem jer trebali su poslati u 11 mjesecu zahtjev za zadnji izvještaj nakon pola godine od rješenja kako bih proces bio završen, međutim svaki put se vadi da imaju puno posla i da zbog korone nemaju vremena.Čak smo polovicom dvanaestog mjeseca tek dobili rješenje da je ukinuto skrbništvo socijalne radnice kojoj su bila dodijeljena djeca,a trebali smo ga dobiti početkom petog mjeseca.I dom zdravlja u kojem su djeca bila upisana pola godine nisu htjeli poslati zdravstvene kartone jer nisu dobili napismeno od centra da su djeca posvojena.Nakon opet poziva ministarstvu poslali su nam samo karton cijepljenja.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Uff, baš borba na svakom koraku sa administracijom. Kao mala curica sam govorila da ću radje posvojiti nego roditi, ali sada iskreno nisam više sigurna u to, jer znam puno toga i svesnija sam svih mogućih izazova. 
Svaka vam čast i mislim da će vaša dječica odrasti u dobre ljude, bez sumnje!

----------


## Jelena

> Uff, baš borba na svakom koraku sa administracijom. Kao mala curica sam govorila da ću radje posvojiti nego roditi, ali sada iskreno nisam više sigurna u to, jer znam puno toga i svesnija sam svih mogućih izazova. 
> Svaka vam čast i mislim da će vaša dječica odrasti u dobre ljude, bez sumnje!


Roditeljstvo je za puno roditelja veliki izazov, neovisno o tome jesu li djeca biološka ili nisu. Posvojitelji često moraju puno više truda i energije uložiti, ali nema tu pravila. Nikad ne znaš što život nosi.

Svatko tko kreće u posvajanje treba biti svjestan da je to energijski sigurno veći rizik. Ali niti su sva djeca ista, niti su roditelji isti, niti su životne okolnosti iste. Tom osvještavanju i služe razgovori u CZSS, koji su ponekad nespretni i neadekvatni, da procijeniš imaš li tu volju. Možda i te provokacije u CZSS nekoga obeshrabre, a nekoga ojačaju u odluci. Ja koja sam prošla i IVF-ove i posvojenje, mogu reći da je kod potonjeg sam proces, dok još ni ne vidiš dijete, psihički puno teži. Posvojitelja ima dovoljno. Ne treba se zanositi idejom da se posvojenjem spašava svijet.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Uff, baš borba na svakom koraku sa administracijom. Kao mala curica sam govorila da ću radje posvojiti nego roditi, ali sada iskreno nisam više sigurna u to, jer znam puno toga i svesnija sam svih mogućih izazova. 
> Svaka vam čast i mislim da će vaša dječica odrasti u dobre ljude, bez sumnje!


Hvala vam puno

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Roditeljstvo je za puno roditelja veliki izazov, neovisno o tome jesu li djeca biološka ili nisu. Posvojitelji često moraju puno više truda i energije uložiti, ali nema tu pravila. Nikad ne znaš što život nosi.
> 
> Svatko tko kreće u posvajanje treba biti svjestan da je to energijski sigurno veći rizik. Ali niti su sva djeca ista, niti su roditelji isti, niti su životne okolnosti iste. Tom osvještavanju i služe razgovori u CZSS, koji su ponekad nespretni i neadekvatni, da procijeniš imaš li tu volju. Možda i te provokacije u CZSS nekoga obeshrabre, a nekoga ojačaju u odluci. Ja koja sam prošla i IVF-ove i posvojenje, mogu reći da je kod potonjeg sam proces, dok još ni ne vidiš dijete, psihički puno teži. Posvojitelja ima dovoljno. Ne treba se zanositi idejom da se posvojenjem spašava svijet.


Nas većina doktora,ali i u centru na razgovoru kad smo bili su pitali kako je moguće da smo se odlučili za posvojenje a da prije toga nismo išli na vantjelesnu oplodnju.Navodno je praksa da se prvo parovi odluče na sve opcije pa ako ne uspije onda razmišljaju o posvojenju.Iz zdravstvenih razloga smo se odlučili odmah iči na posvojenje.E to što ste napisali je baš tako. Mi smo se za posvojenje odlučili jer smo deset godina braka željno iščekivali djecu .Ni sanjali nismo da ćemo tako brzo dobiti ih jer su nam na edukacijama rekli da se pripremimo da bi mogli i godinama čekati da dobijemo djecu,ali na našu sreću jako brzo smo ih dobili

----------


## špelkica

> Nas većina doktora,ali i u centru na razgovoru kad smo bili su pitali kako je moguće da smo se odlučili za posvojenje a da prije toga nismo išli na vantjelesnu oplodnju.Navodno je praksa da se prvo parovi odluče na sve opcije pa ako ne uspije onda razmišljaju o posvojenju.Iz zdravstvenih razloga smo se odlučili odmah iči na posvojenje.E to što ste napisali je baš tako. Mi smo se za posvojenje odlučili jer smo deset godina braka željno iščekivali djecu .Ni sanjali nismo da ćemo tako brzo dobiti ih jer su nam na edukacijama rekli da se pripremimo da bi mogli i godinama čekati da dobijemo djecu,ali na našu sreću jako brzo smo ih dobili


Baš tak Svjetlanaaa, i mi smo prije išli posvajat nego isprobat IVF, bili smo mladi i brzo posvojili. Mislim da Centri prepoznaju takve posvojitelje. S tim da nismo nešto birali, nije nam bilo bitno da bude beba. I onda ti se tak dogodi u životu da te ipak dopadne beba i to kad te već godine stisnu. Baš mi je dr na zadnjoj kontroli rekao da sam tipičan primjer kad par odustane od trudnoće pa se dogodi kad se najmanje nadaš jer već smo si život "isplanirali" i planirali se malo posvetiti jedan drugome.

----------


## dunjaranka

> Napisala sam prvo sve o nama i do koliko god želimo djecu,a onda o našim obiteljima (o roditeljima,braći i sestrama).O našim hobijima i na kraju sam poslala par naših slika.


hvala :Smile:

----------


## Tri mušketira

Pozdrav cure...

hvala svim ženama koje su svoje intimne priče ovdje podjelile. Prekrasno vas je za čitati i vidjeti da bez obzira koliko traje poredina borba, opet to sve nekako na kraju bude happy-end.
Žao mi je samo što su većina postova starijeg datuma. Ne znam da li se priča preselila negdje dalje ili nešto drugo...
Odlučila sam da moj prvi post bude baš ovdje... zbog Svjetlane i njezine priče o udomljavanju 2 prekrasne djece

Da se prvo prestavim... M i ja smo prvih par godina braka "pokušavali", jer doći će beba, samo se trebate opustiti. Nakon 2 spontana krećemo u MPO i nakon 3 neuspjela postupka, shvačamo da nas već godine stišću, da nismo više tako mladi i da to kod nas neće ići niti prirodnim putem, niti medicinski potpomognutim.
Odlučili smo se za posvojenje. Odradili smo sve u Centru, poslali mailove svim Centrima u Hr. I onda čekanje... opet čekanje... čekaš taj poziv, kao i prije par godina na onaj + na testu.
I dođe poziv, treseš se kao prut, odradiš vrhunski predstavljanje, ali na kraju opet ide "-" na testu. Niste prošli, odabrali smo drugi par i par riječi utjehe... Drugi razgovor je isto prošao kao i prvi. Svijet mi se ponovno srušio. Pitam se koliko imam snage za stalne poraze u životu.

Ali borac kakav jesam već sutradan zovem ponovno Centre. U jednom dobivam odgovor da imaju 2 romske sestre, pa ako smo zaiteresirani da dođemo. Naravno da jesmo! Predrasuda prema drugima i drugačijima nemam. Ne znam kako da sročim, pa ću samo prenjeti misli u nadi da ćete me razumjeti. Vjera, kao i nacionalnost me ne zanimaju. Zanima me tko je kakav čovjek, kako se netko odnosi prema drugima. Tako sam odgojena, tako planiram odgojiti i vlastito dijete. Ja znam da ću ga voljeti kao da sam ga ja rodila, da ću mu pokušati usaditi takve životne vrijednosti. Mene je samo strah okoline, strah me jer mnogi roditelji nemaju vremena odgajati svoju djecu i tada su najčesće ta djeca okrutna. Bojim se zadirkivanja, možda ćak i vrijeđanja. Znam da su djeca - djeca, da će zezati nekoga ako nosi naočale, ako je netko bucmast, pametan u školi (štreber), jako kulturan (ulizica). Znam da ih neću moći zaštititi od svega. Da imam i vlastito djete znam da bi ga zbog nečega zadirkivali, ali nažalost u našem "mentalitetu" nekoga nazvati Ciganom nije samo zadirkivanje... Kako se postaviti? Kako objasniti djetetu? Kako ga usmjeriti? Vjerujem da ima dosta obitelji koje su usvojile djecu Romskog podrijekla, pa me zanima kako su prošli u OŠ, u Srednjoj, kako je prošao pubertet???? 

Hvala svakome tko odgovori  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

*Tri mušketira*, krasna priča  :Heart:  želim vam svu sreću! koliko shvaćam već ste ih posvojili ili ste u finalizaciji procesa?

Vjerujem da će ti druge cure dati savjete, a ako djeca izgrade stav (kao i ovi bucmasti, s naočalama, štreberi..) neće ih to pogađati. Kod nas u kvartu sve više viđam i posvojenu djecu iz Afrike.

Romska djeca baš znaju imat onu lijepu put- tamnoputu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## čokolada

Mislim da je ruganje malih i velikih primitivaca zbog boje kože najmanji problem koji se kroz odgoj i odrastanje može pojaviti. Druge stvari je puno teže "hendlati", a ovise o okolnostima dječjeg dosadašnjeg života - primarna obitelj, udomitelji, dom, (ne)postojanje bar jedne osobe kojoj su bili privrženi, uzrast, razvojne teškoće koje ima  gotovo svako dijete odraslo u neadekvatnim uvjetima itd.
Zato je potpuno svejedno jesu li djeca romska, afrička ili hrvatska  :Wink: . 
Sretno!

----------


## jelena.O

> *Tri mušketira*, krasna priča  želim vam svu sreću! koliko shvaćam već ste ih posvojili ili ste u finalizaciji procesa?
> 
> Vjerujem da će ti druge cure dati savjete, a ako djeca izgrade stav (kao i ovi bucmasti, s naočalama, štreberi..) neće ih to pogađati. Kod nas u kvartu sve više viđam i posvojenu djecu iz Afrike.
> 
> Romska djeca baš znaju imat onu lijepu put- tamnoputu


Lili kod nas ima puno neposvojene afričke djece. To su biološka djeca, ali kako čokolada veli nije bitna ni rasa ni nacionalnist

----------


## Lili75

Ne mislim na tu obitelj jelena.O.

----------


## jelena.O

Lili ima više takvih obitelji u kvartu

----------


## Lili75

Znam no ne pričam o njima, to nije tema.

----------


## špelkica

Tri mušketira, ako možeš pošalji mi pp! Suprug i ja smo posvojili dvoje djece romskog podrijetla (nisu krvni rod), stariji je već u pubertetu, mlađa će biti predškolac. 
Predrasuda ima sve oko nas, to ne možemo izbjeći, počevši od nas samih.
Ja prva ću reći da je država kriva što umjesto da im da posla, daje soc pomoć jer učimo svoje dijete da se zarađuje radom, a ne prošnjom i krađom. I tu ide mukotrpno, geni malo izlaze na površinu, ne želim o tome javno, samo hoću reći da se s nekim stvarima borimo s kojima se dr roditelji ne bore. I ne mislim da nije vrijedno toga iako dolazim u napast da velim da ja to ne mogu. 
I u školi je borba jer mu teže ide, teže pamti, ali to je i povezano s nesretnim djetinjstvom, one prve 3 koje su najvažnije, a koje su otišle u vjetar. Naše školovanje je takvo da te ubije u pojam ako nisi prirodno nadaren. I još ako imaš problema s ponašanjem nije "dobra kombinacija". 
Osim toga moraš se boriti protiv diskriminacije i predrasuda, npr takvo jedno dijete dođe u neki dućan i u stopu ga prati zaštitar jer misli da će ukrasti nešto. 
Jednom sam doživjela da smo bili na cesti i neki čovijek se zaustavio autom i misleći da moj sin prosi mu se obratio i pozvao ga bliže. Rekla sam da mi je to sin, a ne netko tko prosi i "gnjavi" me, bila sam toliko ljuta, ali njemu je teže, koliko je sličnih situacija doživio sam. Nije osoba koja će šutjet i trpjet, više vrati istom mjerom i zbog toga upadne u nevolje. Ispada da je takav kakve su predrasude i to ti je onda začarani krug. 
Tu smo mi za njega kao obitelj, da ima mjesto gdje ga prihvaćamo i volimo takav kakav jest.
Oboružati se strpljem, razumijevanjem, biti svjestan da si tu da odgojiš i  pomogneš djetetu,  a ne da si napraviš izložbeni primjerak kojim se možeš hvaliti. Onda i tebe to čini boljim čovjekom.

----------


## čokolada

Špelkice, ne može ti još slati PP, ali ti joj možeš ostaviti neki no-name mail za kontakt.
I hvala ti na iskrenom pisanju o svakodnevici!

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Pozdrav. Evo da se javim nakon nekog vremena. Unatoč preporuci iz Zagreba da se djetetu odgodi škola, naši psiholozi u školi mišljenja su da je dijete spremno za školu jer je zadnje vrijeme dobio volju za pisanjem slova i brojeva.Upisali smo ih i u male vatrogasce ,išli su i na natjecanje i njihovoj sreći nije bilo kraja. Ovo ljeto imali su i krštenje. Na zadnjem pregledu kod neurupsihijatra u osmom mjesecu ustanovljeno je da moramo još tri pregleda glave napraviti i pregled kod genetičara .Dijete je reklo doktoru da se najviše boji  da opet ne bude ostavljen i da se ne mora seliti više. Snimci su puno bolji ovaj put nego prošli.  Doktori su mišljenja da dijete ima emocionalni poremećaj ličnosti zbog svega proživljenoga jer su po tijelu vidjeli ožiljke od prije. Sad u ponedjeljak kreće u školu, a curica za mjesec dana u predškolsko.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Mislim da će se stvari s vremeno popraviti, jer im dajete puno ljubavi i pažnje. Znam da nije lako i da ponekad treba stisnuti zube i izdržati. Sretno u svemu! :grouphug:

----------


## emily

Svjetlanaaa, sretno mališanima u školi i predškoli  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Sretno Svjetlanaaaaa!!!

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Hvala puno svima ❤️Nama je srce puno danas jer prvi put da smo ga vidjeli sretnog ,bez straha i da je presretan što ide u školu

----------


## Peterlin

Sretno i od mene!

----------


## Jadranka

> Hvala puno svima ❤️Nama je srce puno danas jer prvi put da smo ga vidjeli sretnog ,bez straha i da je presretan što ide u školu


 :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Draga mama, sretno i oboružajte se sa strpljenjem!!! Moja kreće dr god i već se psihički pripremam.

----------


## Jelena

Svjetlanaaaa, sretno! Super da se veseli!

----------


## Jelena

Tri mušketira, bila je tema o posvajanju romske djece, možda ju možeš pogledati i podignuti:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/14562-p...e-romske-djece

A ovdje ti je o zabludama i predrasudama, neovisno o porijeklu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67605-Z...-s-posvajanjem

----------


## Tri mušketira

Samo da se javim da nisam zaboravila na vas  :Smile: 
Hvala Jelena, ove teme ću pročitati. Trebaju mi sve informacije i savjeti do kojih mogu doči.
Špelkica, biti će mi drago da se čujemo ako je ikako moguće.

Sljedeći tjedan idemo na upoznavanje sa dječicom  :Smile: ) Doduše, ne radi se o 2 curice, tamo nismo odabrani, 
nego se radi o njih 3 (hmmm, dobar nadimak sam sama sebi dala -   :lool:  ) 

Držite fige, da sve prođe kako treba... :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

> Samo da se javim da nisam zaboravila na vas 
> Hvala Jelena, ove teme ću pročitati. Trebaju mi sve informacije i savjeti do kojih mogu doči.
> Špelkica, biti će mi drago da se čujemo ako je ikako moguće.
> 
> Sljedeći tjedan idemo na upoznavanje sa dječicom ) Doduše, ne radi se o 2 curice, tamo nismo odabrani, 
> nego se radi o njih 3 (hmmm, dobar nadimak sam sama sebi dala -   ) 
> 
> Držite fige, da sve prođe kako treba...


Nestrpljivo cekam kako je proslo s upoznavanjem. Divim se onima koji se odluce na posvojenje troje djece odjednom. U svakom slucaju SRETNO i javite kako je proslo.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Pozdrav cure...
> 
> hvala svim ženama koje su svoje intimne priče ovdje podjelile. Prekrasno vas je za čitati i vidjeti da bez obzira koliko traje poredina borba, opet to sve nekako na kraju bude happy-end.
> Žao mi je samo što su većina postova starijeg datuma. Ne znam da li se priča preselila negdje dalje ili nešto drugo...
> Odlučila sam da moj prvi post bude baš ovdje... zbog Svjetlane i njezine priče o udomljavanju 2 prekrasne djece
> 
> Da se prvo prestavim... M i ja smo prvih par godina braka "pokušavali", jer doći će beba, samo se trebate opustiti. Nakon 2 spontana krećemo u MPO i nakon 3 neuspjela postupka, shvačamo da nas već godine stišću, da nismo više tako mladi i da to kod nas neće ići niti prirodnim putem, niti medicinski potpomognutim.
> Odlučili smo se za posvojenje. Odradili smo sve u Centru, poslali mailove svim Centrima u Hr. I onda čekanje... opet čekanje... čekaš taj poziv, kao i prije par godina na onaj + na testu.
> I dođe poziv, treseš se kao prut, odradiš vrhunski predstavljanje, ali na kraju opet ide "-" na testu. Niste prošli, odabrali smo drugi par i par riječi utjehe... Drugi razgovor je isto prošao kao i prvi. Svijet mi se ponovno srušio. Pitam se koliko imam snage za stalne poraze u životu.
> ...


Tri mušketira samo hrabro i vjerujte u svoju djecu .Moj sin se u ovih godinu I pol kako je kod nas promijenio na bolje da smo svi ponosni na njega i on je sretan kad vidi da smo i mi sretni. Psiholog nam je savjetovao da odgodimo školu ove godine ali mi smo ga upisali i jako smo zadovoljni jer ući, pamti i zna svoje obveze. Kad je došao nama nije dao da mu se priđe, sad bi da se stalno mazi i ljubi, a i seka  mu je takva

----------


## buba klara

Tri mušketira, samo hrabro!

Nemam osobno iskustvo ali nasi poznanici su posvojili dva romska djecaka i znam kroz sta su prolazili tijekom OŠ i srednje škole. 
Necu lagati, nije bilo jednostavno barem po prici roditelja (zadirkivanja, svađe, pa čak i tučnjave...). No, srećom imali su hrabre roditelje i njihovu punu podršku, i evo ih sada na pragu odraslog života: jedan studira a jedan radi sa završenom srednjom školom. Izrasli su u divne mlade ljude, društvene, izrazito otvorene, pristojne... Stvarno njihovim roditeljima skidam kapu!

----------

